# Bilateral hind PSD - what signs does your horse show?



## messenger (19 May 2011)

Horse been diagnosed with mild/moderate bilateral hind prominal suspensory desmitis (PSD). He is showing a disunited canter, struggles for the correct lead, drags hind toe, tail swishing and general unease when schooling. He will occasionally put in the odd bronc. Not so bad hacking but you notice it more in the school. Had xrays and ultrasound and has 30% scar tissue on hind tendon. Not sure whether to do shock wave or surgery.

What symptoms does your horse display and did you opt for shock wave or surgery? What was the outcome?

Thanks


----------



## jaquelin (19 May 2011)

Mine is just coming back into work from similar.  His symptoms more subtle and probably had the damage for 9 months or so before it was obvious - he was being actively prepared for Chilham BE when showed lameness on the day and had to withdraw after refusing jumps x-c, which he had never done before.  It showed as restricted movement in the shoulder so had physiotherapy and when it didn't improve, went to the vet. He diagnosed the lameness behind.  
Had neurectomy in Nov, then box rest and very slow return to work.  Had to have further hock injections in Spring.  Now he is working well, although I am not jumping him much for awhile.  Neurectomy is not cheap - initial diagnosis £500 (inc blocks, etc), operation around £1200, post op visits £200-300 a go. Then injections around £900.  He is insured.  
If not insured or you cannot afford it and he is not a competition horse you could try a very long period off, which might improve him a bit.  As far as I know, neurectomy is the best treatment and is replacing shock wave. 
Best of luck with whatever you try.  I would not work him with symptoms you describe.


----------



## debsflo (19 May 2011)

mine had very similar symptoms,tail swishing, bucking in transition to canter and disunited canter.  i had not long bought her and wanted to do dressage. i opted for the neurectomy but she is a happy hacker .not sure now if i would go the surgery route although she coped well with everything has had other problems along the way


----------



## madgeymoo (19 May 2011)

hi
my mare was diagnosed about 6 weeks ago now, after being refered to leahurst she was given a gamma scan, nerve blocks, x rays and ultra sound 

she was initally reffered as she did not seem to want to go forward freely in trot or canter in the school
very very tense and changing legs

hacking out was ok on a long loose rein in walk nothing unsual until we are coming home (downhill quite steep) she changed by tensing and almost curling up in a ball and backing up spinning would not go forward banged into cars walls anything that was in the way as though she was in blind panic

she had never done this before and nothing had happened to scare her-- but as been very tense the last few weeks rushing in the school when asked for trot she went to canter as though she iwas trying to run away from things so did no schooling since

had lameness checks done and back etc.. almost everything checked out
vet was at a loss and so was the physio
hence why wwe went to leahurst

after having all of the diadnostic where made she was found to have right PSD kissing spine and left sacroilliac, she has another 2 weeks left of box rest before having to go back to see if surgery is needed, 

we were suggested of having shock wave therapy however we were not to sure and neither was our physio or vet so we opted for therapetic ultrasound she had this every day for 10 minutes for 2 weeks, although the surgery is worse than surgery for kissing spine (this is standing sedation that she may also need to have) although if needed we will probably go ahead and give her every possible chance of making a full recovery 
hope this helps


----------



## messenger (20 May 2011)

debsflo said:



			mine had very similar symptoms,tail swishing, bucking in transition to canter and disunited canter.  i had not long bought her and wanted to do dressage. i opted for the neurectomy but she is a happy hacker .not sure now if i would go the surgery route although she coped well with everything has had other problems along the way
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. Can I ask what other problems you had along the way? I am almost 100% decided on the neurectomy/fasciotomy which would be done in July.

I would also be interested to know your experience/any advice you could give post op. 

Thank you


----------



## Bogmonster (25 May 2011)

Had the bilateral neurectomy 6 weeks ago - and fingers crossed, all seems to be going well. Unfortunately, I seem to have lost the "official"  convalescence guideline sheet but this is how it went for us.
Discharged 24 hours after op, then 7 days box rest. Turnout in very small paddock for 5 weeks - could have gone into larger one earlier but has had lami in the past so taking no risks. Staples out after 2 weeks. Walking in hand 2 x 20 mins per day after 2 weeks - this proved impossible as horse is a total ar$e so vet advised ridden walking instead.
6 weeks on has just done first trot up for vet and pronounced totally sound. Vet says can now start trot work, but will probably give it a few more weeks in walk to be on the safe side.
Just be careful that the Pressage bandages you will be supplied with fit properly. Ours didn't and horse managed to pull them down during the night which caused pressure sores.
Hope it all goes well for you -I'm really glad we went ahead with it. Even though the insurance company managed to wriggle out of paying for it, it's been worth every penny to see him trotting up sound again.


----------



## peanut (26 May 2011)

messenger said:



			He is showing a disunited canter, struggles for the correct lead, drags hind toe, tail swishing and general unease when schooling. He will occasionally put in the odd bronc. Not so bad hacking but you notice it more in the school.
		
Click to expand...

My horse displayed almost identical symptoms.

She's just coming back into work after shockwave therapy and being turned away for 8 months.  So far there is a definite improvement in the schooling although I haven't asked too much of her yet as we are taking it very slowly in the hope of avoiding surgery.  

I am wondering whether I should have turned her away for a full year.


----------



## Wagtail (26 May 2011)

messenger said:



			Horse been diagnosed with mild/moderate bilateral hind prominal suspensory desmitis (PSD). He is showing a disunited canter, struggles for the correct lead, drags hind toe, tail swishing and general unease when schooling. He will occasionally put in the odd bronc. Not so bad hacking but you notice it more in the school. Had xrays and ultrasound and has 30% scar tissue on hind tendon. Not sure whether to do shock wave or surgery.

What symptoms does your horse display and did you opt for shock wave or surgery? What was the outcome?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I had a livery here for a few years with PSD. We didn't know for three years as the symtoms (rearing, napping, reluctance to be caught etc) appeared to be behavioural and because the lameness was bilateral, she never appeared lame. She was generally badly behaved even on the ground (especially with the farrier) and so at one time we thought it was hormonal. Then she started to lose her back legs occasionally when being lunged or ridden on a circle and the vet was called. She was found to be slightly lame on both hinds after flexion and nerve blocks isolated the problem to both hocks. A bone scan confirmed the hot spots. She had the operation and made a complete recovery. No more rearing or bad behaviour.


----------



## messenger (26 May 2011)

Bogmonster - thanks for your reply. Fingers crossed your horse makes a full recovery. How did the insurance company wriggle out of paying? I've had my policy 11 months and am just about to renew and I hope they pay out for the op. My renewal premium just went through the roof!!

Martha - good luck and fingers crossed with your mare.

Wagtail - so there IS a good story out there! I've heard so many conflicting stories on the op. Hopefully as it's only currently mild/moderate for my gelding, he will make a full recovery and Liphook would do the op who are very good. My chaps a very well bred 7yr old (Welton/Ben Faerie) with a huge future ahead of him, I'd hate to see him being retired so young. He is a monster too standing at 17.1hh. I always wonder if these BIG horses have limb/back problems because of their size? It's a bit like tall humans who complain of back ache!


----------



## minigal (26 May 2011)

Can you compete following a neurectomy?


----------



## twinkle (26 May 2011)

yes you can compete but not fei level.

my horse had the op in 08 and she is 100% sound doing really well and competing dressage and this year competing elementary with good scores so really chuffed!

however the operation side of things really was quiet stressful for her and me.

its caused her to now suffer with gastric ulcers from the stress of the op and she wasnt 100% for almost a year after due to being a sensitive soul what with her tummy and just generally getting very tight/sore in muscle's were she compensated and has to be in for the first 6 weeks after op.  all horses are different but she has defently changed since her op just getting slightly more stressy about things in general where she never used to mind anything really maybe a coincidence but all changed from the day she come home from op!

but i love her and she really is a great horse.

would i do it again yes to make her pain free but no for what she has gone threw after.


----------



## Bogmonster (26 May 2011)

messenger said:



			Bogmonster - thanks for your reply. Fingers crossed your horse makes a full recovery. How did the insurance company wriggle out of paying? I've had my policy 11 months and am just about to renew and I hope they pay out for the op. My renewal premium just went through the roof!!

Because the diagnostics for near hind PSD were over 12 months before this claim, which was for the off hind. They routinely de-nerve both legs - obviously I didn't expect them to pay out for the total amount as the near hind was excluded but 50% would have been good. Seemingly they changed their minds and it was the condition that was excluded, not just the leg. Ah well, c'est la vie and all that. The operation needed to be done as the horse wouldn't have been happy just festering away as a paddock ornament so thank goodness for 0% credit cards! Total bill including vet and horsepital came to just over £2,000 which I think was very reasonable.
Just had my insurance renewal - nearly £500 and all four legs excluded! Hmm - I think not!
		
Click to expand...


----------

